# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Η stirella 8040d δεν παράγει ατμό

## kostas1956

Γεια σας,
Η stirella 8040 μου δεν βγάζει ατμό. Όταν ανοίγω τους διακόπτες ανοίγει η αντλία νερού (ακούγεται και μετριέται γύρω στα 220 V) για πολύ λίγο και μετά σταματάει. Της άλλαξα θερμικό (αυτό μέσα στον σιλικονούχο σωλήνα) αλλά το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε. Υποψιάζομαι ότι μπορεί να φταίνε οι δύο ασφάλειες NC και NO, που είναι πάνω στον λέβητα, που θα πρέπει να μετρηθούν. Πως μπορώ να τις μετρήσω με πολύμετρο; Μπορεί να φταίει κάτι άλλο;  Τον ατμολέβητα τον άλλαξα πρόσφατα. Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## kostas1956

Θα ήθελα να συμπληρώσω ότι παρέκαμψα τις θερμοασφάλειες και η αντλία ακούστηκε να δουλεύει συνεχώς χωρίς όμως η στάθμη του νερού να κατεβεί οπότε αναγκάστηκα να σταματήσω.

----------


## nikosp

Εγώ θα μετρούσα εάν φτάνει ρεύμα στην αντίσταση του λέβητα επίσης θα μετρούσα και την αντίσταση του λέβητα εάν είναι καμένη

----------

vasilimertzani (29-08-16)

----------


## kostas1956

Εφόσον ο λέβητας θερμαίνεται κανονικά συνεπώς οι αντιστάσεις του λειτουργούν μια χαρά. Το θέμα είναι γιατί η αντλία ακούγεται να λειτουργεί κανονικά αλλά η στάθμη του νερού δεν κατεβαίνει συνεπώς η αντλία λειτουργεί αλλά χωρίς να διοχετεύεται νερό στο boiler.

----------


## studio52

Καταρχην Κωστα το δοχειο ειναι τοποθετημενω καλα ? Εαν ναι τοτε ειναι βουλωμενη η αντλια , το επομενο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι αν λειτουργει η πηνιοβαλβιδα . Οι NO και NC ειναι θερμοστατες normal open και normal close και πρεπει απαραιτητα να ειναι στο κυκλωμα , Ο πρωτος ελενχει την λειτουργια της αντλιας και ο δευτερος την λειτουργια του λεβητα

----------


## kostas1956

Παναγιώτη, το δοχείο είναι τοποθετημένο εντάξει. Ο αέρας αν το φυσήξεις από την ανάποδη περνάει κανονικά. Την αντλία την έλυσα, δεν βρήκα τίποτε μέσα εκτός από μικρές διαβρώσεις στα μεταλλικά στοιχεία. Η πηνιοβαλβίδα ποια είναι; Έβγαλα εκτός κυκλώματος τους ΝΟ, NC και η αντλία λειτουργούσε χωρίς όμως να τραβάει νερό. Με όλες τις βαλβίδες στη θέση τους η αντλία λειτουργεί λίγα λεπτά, μετά σταματάει και μετά από λίγη ώρα ξαναλειτουργεί, νερό όμως δεν τραβάει σε καμία περίπτωση. Η γυναίκα μου ξέχασε να της βάλει νερό και διερωτώμαι αν δημιουργήθηκε κάποιο θέμα.

----------


## diony

να δεις τη θερμική ασφάλεια αν υπάρχει , πιθανό να κάηκε

----------


## kostas1956

Την θερμική ασφάλεια την άλλαξα σήμερα αν και η παλιά ήταν εντάξει σε έλεγχο, που έκανα. Επίσης μέτρησα και τις 2 θερμοασφάλειες του boiler, η μία η μπλέ έχει άπειρη αντίσταση (γιατί θα πρέπει φυσιολογικά να είναι κλειστή όταν μετρήθηκε) και η άλλα έδειξε αντίσταση (0,09 νομίζω). Υποψιάζομαι ότι οι διαβρώσεις στο εσωτερικό της αντλίας την εμποδίζουν να δουλέψει και γιαυτό κάνει αρκετό θόρυβο όταν λειτουργεί γιατί όμως δεν κατεβαίνει έστω και λίγο η στάθμη του νερού;

----------


## kostas1956

> Καταρχην Κωστα το δοχειο ειναι τοποθετημενω καλα ? Εαν ναι τοτε ειναι βουλωμενη η αντλια , το επομενο που πρεπει να προσεξεις ειναι αν λειτουργει η πηνιοβαλβιδα . Οι NO και NC ειναι θερμοστατες normal open και normal close και πρεπει απαραιτητα να ειναι στο κυκλωμα , Ο πρωτος ελενχει την λειτουργια της αντλιας και ο δευτερος την λειτουργια του λεβητα


Δυστυχώς δεν σε πρόλαβα στην ώρα. Μάλλον εννοείς την πηνιοβαλβίδα, που είναι από την άλλη μεριά του λέβητα ενσωματωμένη με τον πρεσοστάτη. Την έχω αλλάξει πέρυσι αλλά γιατί να φταίει αυτή;

----------


## kostas1956

Άνοιξα και έλεγξα την αντλία πάλι σήμερα και την βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής. Παρατήρησα ότι με δυσκολία άνοιγε άμα την φύσαγες την καθάρισα όσο μπορούσα και "έπαιξα" το ελατήριό της πάνω κάτω. Στη συνέχεια τα σύνδεσα, έβαλα σε λειτουργία και παρατήρησα ότι η αντλία δούλευε πιό αθόρυβα αλλά πάλι δεν έπαιρνε νερό και φυαικά μετά από 1 περίπου λεπτό σταματούσε. Ο σωλήνας μεταφοράς νερού από την αντλία στο boiler δεν είχε υγρασία όταν τον άνοιξα (σημαίνει μάλλον ότι δεν έστελνε νερό η αντλία :Wink: . Αυτά προς το παρόν και το πρόβλημα παραμένει. Δεν είναι φυαικά λύση να αλλάξω αντλία ή/και βαλβίδα αντεπιστροφής αν δεν είμαι σίγουρος λόγω του κόστους, ωστόσο μέχρι τώρα δεν είδα και κάποιες προτάσεις στο forum για να κατευθυνθώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Προφανως δεν ειναι καποιος γνωστης εδω να σε κατατοπισει για αυτο και δεν εχει απαντησει κανεις.
Εγω ειμαι λιγο ασχετος με αυτα .απο οσο ξερω ομως αντλια δεν εχουν.εριξα μια ματια στο μοντελο σου εψαξα για ανταλλακτικη αντλια 
http://giaples.gr/index.php?route=pr..._id=119&page=3

Δεν βρηκα κατι.Αλλωστε δεν βλεπω και λογο να τη θελει την αντλια.

----------


## diony

Επειδή δεν κυκλοφορεί σχέδιο για το μοντέλο που αναφέρεις , θα βοηθούσε αν έβαζες κάποιες φωτογραφίες
Τι άλλα εξαρτήματα ηλεκτρικά έχει ?

Στο #1 αναφέρεις πως δεν παράγει ατμό
Στο #4 αναφέρεις ότι ο λέβητας θερμαίνεται κανονικά

Τελικά δεν παράγει ατμό , *ή* παράγει και δεν τον βγάζει έξω με το πάτημα του πλήκτρου ατμού ?

----------


## kostas1956

Τελικά όπως το είχα φανταστεί ήταν η αντλία. Όταν την άλλαξα όλα έγιναν εντάξει. Συνεπώς θα ήθελα να κλείσω αυτό το θέμα ευχαριστώντας όσους μου απάντησαν.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Τελικά θα μας δείξεις Ποια είναι η αντλία;

----------


## kostas1956

> Τελικά θα μας δείξεις Ποια είναι η αντλία;


Προφανώς η αντλία, που στέλνει το  νερό στο boiler. Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν μπορώ να στο δείξω με κάποιο τρόπο αλλά αν την ανοίξεις θα δεις την αντλία (συνδέεται με το σωληνάκι εισαγωγής νερού και το σωληνάκι εξαγωγής, που πηγαίνει στο boiler. Όπως είπα και πριν θα κλείσω τώρα το θέμα από μεριάς μου. Κια πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν εχω τέτοιο στυλ σιδερο.ειχα ενα juro-pro που χαλαγε συνεχεια αλλα αντλια δεν ειχε και συμφωνα με την φιλοσοφια που λειτουργει δεν ειναι απαραίτητη.
Εγκυκλοπαιδικά ρωταω να μαθω γιατι μου εκανε εντυπωση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η αντλία & πρόσθετη ξεχωριστή δεξαμενή προστέθηκε για καλύτερη ποιότητα / ποσότητα ατμού/ ταχύτητα απόδοσης .
Ένα μπόιλερ "σκέτο " χωρίς αντλία , λογικά θα έχει στο μισό μπόιλερ νερό και άρα πιο πολύ θα αργήσει να παράξει ατμό και εννοείται μικρότερη χωρητικότητα ατμού .

----------

vasilimertzani (01-09-16)

----------

